# Plate Eating Crappie



## LDUBS (Sep 2, 2016)

While I was pulling my boat out yesterday I noticed a license plate about 18” under water at the ramp. My first thought was “oh man, someone lost their plate”. Pulled the boat up. Second thought was “oh man, I lost my plate”. My plate is (was) mounted on one of those typical plastic holders below the trailer light. I understand these are easy to break off. But in this case it obviously came off while I was backing the trailer down the ramp. I don’t understand why that would happen. There must have been one of those plate eating crappies cruising by just when I was backing the boat down the ramp. What other explanation could there be? I’ve heard of hard water, but I don’t think that was it. 

I won't be surprised if I can't buy a license plate holder without the light assembly. For now I think I'll zip tie it back on and worry about a more permanent solution later.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 2, 2016)

You can buy the plate holder separate at your local auto parts store. I just bought one this year after mine broke off at the ramp. I was prepared though since it is a common occurrence. I keep a safety leash on mine. Just a little cable that runs from the bolts on the trailer to the bolts on the plate.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 2, 2016)

I've bought metal ones at my local farm and fleet store for $2.00.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm heading out to my local auto parts store shortly. The safety leash is a great idea.


----------



## earl60446 (Sep 4, 2016)

Crappies do not eat license plates, only northern pike eat license plates. I thought everyone knew that....
In any case, I used a heavy piece of canvas folded over to reattach my license plate. Works good for
repairing igloo cooler hinges too, some guys use a wide piece of nylon webbing for the same purpose.
Tim


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 5, 2016)

earl60446 said:


> Crappies do not eat license plates, only northern pike eat license plates. I thought everyone knew that....
> In any case, I used a heavy piece of canvas folded over to reattach my license plate. Works good for
> repairing igloo cooler hinges too, some guys use a wide piece of nylon webbing for the same purpose.
> Tim



Great idea. I have some 2" webbing left over from another project. Hadn't thought about using it for this. My local auto parts store didn't have anything that would work well on my trailer. My next bet was West Marine which is about 10 miles. This may save me a trip. 

I had to rule out northern pike. Don't have them around my neck of the woods. BTW, those are pretty mean looking fish. I think they would be at the top of the food chain in my local reservoir.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 5, 2016)

*" I keep a safety leash on mine. Just a little cable that runs from the bolts on the trailer to the bolts on the plate."*

Great idea.... richg99


----------

